# Anti slip working pad for sanding



## burnley1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello!

I have a question: What surface do you use to sand the wood on?
You need friction, so some idea would be really good rubber or sth?
What do you woodworkers use to fix the material which you want to sand (so the material wont move and escape) and so on?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The trouble with rubber is once it gets covered with dust will slip as bad as any surface. I have a bench covered with a piece of carpet for sanding. It works about as well as anything and tends to protect the surfaces already sanded.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You can buy non-slip material for under carpets or inside cabinets, it is porous so work's great on down draft tables.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Non slip drawer liner. Cheap, comes in giant rolls, grips well enough and if it gets dirty you can wash it and keep using it


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use the rubber drawer liner for tool chest that I get at Harbor Freight. Works as well as anything else I have tried and being porous it works great on my portable down draft sanding table. :thumbsup:


----------



## burnley1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you so much! I already test that rubber drawer liner but it crumbled over one week. I bought some really cheap thing.
I will check for something with better quality!

Have a great day and happy woodworking!
Thanks


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been using the one I got at Harbor Freight for a few months now and still looks as good as the first day. :thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been using an old rug for years. Works fine and it's cheap, the wife wanted a new one so she was gonna throw it out anyhow


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

As posted above......downdraft tables and the rubber.

Carpet for big cabmet pcs.

Will add;We sand/grind/tool some pretty durn expensive exotics whilst finishing traditional bow(archery,longbows/recurves)handles.When it gets to the final stages,clean leather gets used as the anti-slip.....can't afford to mess this up part of the hand finished "system".

Goodwill supplies 5$ leather jackets that are so "out of style",you're doing society a favor by cuttin them up,haha.HF sells these chickenchit leather "welding" aprons that supply us a little thicker variety.Feeling brave?Steal your wife's Prada purse and cut it up.....but you're on your own with that,haha.Theres always evilbay leather.....I'd rather use the wifes purse though.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

This stuff:








is the same as the router pads that Rockler, Woodcrafters and others sell. It's about $6 for 12 sq ft from the BORG. I've been using it for years - works great. You need to pin it down because it moves.

I also use it under work pieces to prevent the bench from marring the wood.


----------



## Dan3103 (Mar 24, 2015)

I use a router pad when sanding. It works quite well and the pad material has been very durable. 

Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Horn-19116-24-Inch-Non-Slip/dp/B003NE5AY6

Philba beat me to it.. I need to learn to surf faster


----------



## thedukeo7 (Jul 3, 2017)

NEOPRENE RUBBER MATS. The 1/8" thick stuff seems to be perfect for me. You might be able to go 1/16" too. You can wipe it down with a clean damp rag or use a vacuum brush attachment to clean. I don't even need to pin it down with stops or clamps. I slap it on the workbench and start working/sanding. Cuts easily with sharp scissors or box cutter too. This neoprene rubber is honestly one of those small game changers in my shop. Before getting these, I would use, like a lot of others have mentioned, regular cabinet drawer foam lining material. Foam liner is certainly better than nothing, but still moves around on you a little (or a lot).

Here's a link to the particular one I have in my shop.

https://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-W13...499063234&sr=8-2&keywords=neoprene+rubber+mat

You can also shop a local/online rubber supplier if you know what you're looking for. 'NEOPRENE RUBBER 1/8" thick' Small order volume in some cases could be an issue. Hope this helps!

Dan


----------

